# New buck needs a name!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey guys, my kids got a new buck today, he is a real sweetie, a little over a year old. He hasn't been registered yet, but is registerable so we're going to send in his application on Monday, the breeder is letting the kids name him.

But my son is stumped on a name. He's got a really nice pedigree. His dam is by a RRD Gauge son, so she's got Gauge, Remington, Gunsmoke as a few. 
His sire is ennobled his name is Fully Loaded. Really nice looking buck.

I'll try to get some good pictures later, I just took some with an old camera I have while I was out trying to get him settled in.

The does don't know how to act around him, so they are just staying away for now lol They did mingle when he first got here.
Right now he's resting over by the young does fenceline. 
He's so cute, has a 'teenager' face, haha, but he's got the buck stink going on that's for sure lol










We are slowly starting him on grain and gave him some hay, he really enjoyed the hay


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Locked and Loaded

Idk lol! I'm not that good at name...hmmm that beard though I just love it! 
Beardie Locks...(;


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice!
How about sticking to the weapon/ ammo theme? Endless possibilities.
We had Auto Repeater son of BBO Classic Repeater.
It was fun coming up with names like Concealed Weapon, Sidearm, Newly. Always wanted to name one Paladin but now we have a different buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ha! Love the name Locked and Loaded, that would certainly follow through with the name theme as Nancy mentioned


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I think there's a buck out there with that name, but what counts is his reg #.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Rimshot Remington 
Remington's Pump Action
Gauges Last Shot


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Remington Shots Loaded
Gauges Loaded 
Rimshot Remy


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Ruger


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He is so stinking cute! Stinky... and cute... See what I did there? 

Son of a Gun
Guns Blazing
He's a Pistol
Armed and Dangerous
Last Shot
Open Fire
Golden Desert Eagle? (He's cute and golden)
A Shot in the Dark
Fast Draw
Take Your Best Shot
Riding Shotgun
Pull the Trigger


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> Ruger


LOL! Can you imagine? I was about to suggest 'Straight Shooter', but stopped myself short


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ruger, gunner, son of guns, crossfire, double barrel. Idk I'm really bad at this


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Great names , I love the name Ruger


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

how about just shotgun.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Magnum, buck shot, leuger, colt 45, thirty-thirty


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

The rifleman


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

He is so cute! I love his curly beard. 
Remington Loaded- call him Remy


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

You could always name him Sir Beardie Locks!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love his curly beard too 

Shotgun is cool 
Remingtons Showdown
Shooting Blanks would probably be out of the question , right ? 
Bullseye !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

JourneyMan


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I loved the suggestion of Riding Shotgun
I was thinking
10 Gauge
12 Gauge
Pump action (except that sounds kinda bad)
Smoking Gun
Sawed off Shot Gun


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Shotgun Reloaded
Fully Reloaded ?
R U Loaded , lolol
Shoot to Thrill
Guns and Roses


----------



## Toytoy (Jul 23, 2013)

My daughter suggests Mossberg Buckshot.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I LOVE Locked and Loaded


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok you guys are awesome! I love the suggestions!! I'll make a list of all the names and let my kids look over them and they can pick one! Anymore ideas welcome we won't pick until tomorrow evening. 

Laura --- R U Loaded LOL!!!!

He's really settling in well, in fact, he seems to be in love with my son's fullblood doe, Star, haha. She keeps flirting with him a little bit, it was kind of funny, thinking she may be coming in heat with him here lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy  love his beard lol!

Gunpowder & Led
(Like that song lol!)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lethal Weapon 
Shotgun Shooter
Gunstock Gunner
Raging Bullet
Lock,Stock and Barrel 

He's awesome


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Gunslinger, winchester (i think it's a noble name), have gun will travel, wyatt earp


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Have you decided on a name for this handsome pistol?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I was going to suggest Winchester too. It's dignified, befitting of a herd sire. What letter year are you in right now in your registry? That might narrow the choices down a bit.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh geesh, sorry I meant to post! 

My son decided to name him Locked and Loaded 

I love the name Winchester, but it's already used. In fact, the sire of our last buck is named Winchester and I think is on his way to being ennobled.

We don't really have a nickname for him though, we just call him big guy LOL He seems to have a really good personality, I hope that doesn't change 
I posted a video of him from the day we brought him home in the meat market section of the forum. Planning to try and get more pictures of him today


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nicknames...

Locky
LoLo (LOcked and LOaded)
Tater (like a LOADED baked potato)
Free Loader
'Lil Al (initials are L.A.L. - L. Al - Lil Al, get it?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Guns & Roses

That was the first name that cam ein to mind 
He such a handsome boy!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Ooops, just saw your post-love the name choice!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Your son knows how to pick a good name!!  lol!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Big Bang
Perfect Shot


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the name and boy does he look nice!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL thanks! 

Moka-Farms - our last buck's name was The Big Bang Theory lol

Thanks DDFN! I appreciate it! We really like him a lot. So far he's really easy going and has a very sweet side. 
Today I trimmed his feet and put Cylence on him. He didn't particularly care for the hoof part, but he was on a halter tied to the trailer gate, and was just fine as long as my son stood next to him. His front feet were touchy, but I was very pleased. Afterwards he just looked up at me with those sweet eyes, and enjoyed a good rub on the shoulder ♥
He led really well for my son, of course he wasn't all that ready to get back in the pen, he wanted to be out with us lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww how cute! Well wouldn't you rather have attention from great people instead of standing at a fence line trying to get the goaty gals to come over for a visit 

I really enjoy nice gentle bucks, especially when kids (human kids) are going to be around them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN said:


> Aww how cute! Well wouldn't you rather have attention from great people instead of standing at a fence line trying to get the goaty gals to come over for a visit
> 
> I really enjoy nice gentle bucks, especially when kids (human kids) are going to be around them.


I agree, it makes them so much more enjoyable  We've been blessed so far with good boys. Even our first buck who was 3yo and not tame. Some baby talk and animal crackers and he became friendly enough that I could work with him and made it less dramatic.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd announce that I just checked the ABGA site and the buck is now in the system!  
His name is officially Locked and Loaded!

Here's his pedigree

RRD GUNSMOKE P502 **ENNOBLED** 1/2005 (10136730) 







4-K GOAT FARM SMOKIN GUN **ENNOBLED** 11/2009 (10374548) 







RRD R883 **ENNOBLED** 5/2008 (10211090) 







*Sire: 4-K GOAT FARM FULLY LOADED **ENNOBLED** 9/2011 (10425411) *







BROOME T15 (10271113) 







4-K GOAT FARM GAUGE'S SUZY (10362369) 







EGW T123 (10295030) *Animal: KYBF KYBF12 LOCKED AND LOADED (10623359) *







RRD GAUGE P529 **ENNOBLED** 7/2004 (10136756) 







RRD RBGO TEN GAUGE W737 (10374421) 







RRD T254 (10268980) 







*Dam: RBGO TORY Y43 (10469061) *







PAR5 "TEX" SA (10183145) 







BAY TEX'S PIPELINE MZURI DOE (10335390) 







TAM MISS RAMBLIN MO (10195116)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

sorry I don't know why it keeps messing up, here is his reg # 10623359


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I agree, it makes them so much more enjoyable  We've been blessed so far with good boys. Even our first buck who was 3yo and not tame. Some baby talk and animal crackers and he became friendly enough that I could work with him and made it less dramatic.


Animals crackers is what my vet uses on all of her critters for treats! They love them! Oh we have a couple big bucks that most people would probably be afraid of just because of their size. It's funny because you could lead them by a herd of does in heat with a piece of dental floss! Got to love those gentle giants! I can't wait to see what Locked and Loaded produces next year!


----------

